# Spinning-double drive or single



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I know some wheels have single and some have double and some can do both. My question is why the difference and does a double drive spin differently or better or easier? My friend just bought a new wheel that does either single or double...a Schacht Flatiron. She said when she tried the double drive, it seemed 'different' and seemed to make the yarn fluffy. We have both been spinning for just over a year so are not experts by any means so I have come to the experts. I wonder why they felt the need to make a wheel to be a double drive instead of single and for wheels that do either...there must be a difference. Thanks.

ETA: I just found this and it looks like a great explanation...

https://halcyonyarn.com/news/spinning-wheel-drive-options-scotch-irish-double/16902


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice little illustrations!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Finally, I think I'm beginning to understand the difference... I think, will have to mull it over a bit. This is the most helpful article that I have read, thanks!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I learned on an Ashford tradutional. It had scotch tension. I loved it! My present most used wheel is a Country Craftsman. I can use either double drive, or scotch tension. I still use the scotch tension. I think scotch tension affords greater control over draw in. But, all bobbin wheels used to be double drive before the Scotch and Irish tension invention, and it worked beautifully for our ancestors. I would say to give all three methods a try, and see what you think!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

The scotch tension was invented by Ashford so that the bobbins could be easily changed out. You can google Ashford History to read the details. I have 2 of each. 3 Ashfords with scotch tension and I converted one of them to double drive, then I have an antique wheel that is double drive for my re-enactments. They are all a dream to spin on. I seem to be able to spin much finer yarn on the double drive.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My traddy has both. When I was learning to spin, I used Scotch tension, but now, I prefer double drive. Of course by EEW5 only has Scotch, so I use both depending on which wheel I use. Right now, I'm spinning on my traddy but will ply on the EEW. The bobbins are bigger, so I can ply two full traddy bobbins onto one of the EEW bobbins.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Teardrop said:


> I have 2 of each. 3 Ashfords with scotch tension and I converted one of them to double drive, then I have an antique wheel that is double drive for my re-enactments. They are all a dream to spin on. I seem to be able to spin much finer yarn on the double drive.


I have found the same to be true for me, I can spin a much finer yarn with the double drive.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I learned on the double drive wheel my father made,(before the advent of Ashfords et al) which is still in use, but as it has very small bobbins, I don't use it a lot. The double drive wheel was the most common of 'antique' wheels (apart from the great or Muckle , wheel which didn't have that type of mechanism.) Scots and Irish tension are a 'modern' invention. The double drive wheel is very much faster in speed,but much more fiddly to change the bobbin and then get the tension exactly right again. They are much more difficult for beginners to learn on. In the past, spinners were looking to make fine yarns for weaving and knitting and the double drive is excellent for that.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Why do double-drive wheels make it easier to spin fine yarn?


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

jenjoyo said:


> Why do double-drive wheels make it easier to spin fine yarn?


Because the take-up tension is lighter than when using scotch tension.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh. Thanks.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------

